# Mines bigger than yours



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Our neighbour today on the Stellplatz.

I have an inferiority complex.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ah well

You know what they say

Size isn't everything

Sandra


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Just think how many spaces he has to pay for in a car park.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

aldra said:


> Ah well
> 
> You know what they say
> 
> ...


That's just a rumour put about by small men:grin2:

Paul.


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Wonder how many gallons it does to the mile


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wonder how they got it in here as its a bit tight. Bet they have to plan ahead a bit.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Probably keeps a couple of Kon Tikis in there that have broken down [again].


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I bet Kev is eyeing that up as his next project.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

That's a huge site, Barry, where is it?

Trailer looks like a race car transporter with living accomodation.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> That's a huge site, Barry, where is it?
> 
> Trailer looks like a race car transporter with living accomodation.
> 
> Peter


Klusserath Stellplatz on the Mosel Peter.

The car next to it goes in the back.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Is that an electric tail hoist to take the car up to garage level?!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Nice Stellplatze.


I remember cycling right up in the vineyards opposite, what a climb.


Paul.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

coppo said:


> Nice Stellplatze.
> 
> I remember cycling right up in the vineyards opposite, what a climb.
> 
> Paul.


Yeah Ive been up there as well on the bike. Dead easy. 

Didnt see a hoist Kev, just a couple of ramps.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

He would have a job getting that up the Col du Tourmalet..........


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I bet Kev is eyeing that up as his next project.


Arse, you know I'd never get it past Liz.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Not to be outdone by Germans>
Many years ago, I was sent with my artic to do a collection and when I got there I thought, No Way:surprise:
So, I walked up the small driveway which was between houses and then it had a 90 degree turn into the yard.
The German Guys, said they had trucks all of the time, so not to be outdone, I gave it a go:grin2:
Well, I got in but had the house corner bushes well and truly go between the cab and trailer. But in I went.
The German Guys came out and the look of horror on their faces:surprise: they said they had not had trucks of that size:surprise:
Anyway at least I was not outdone, but going out was another story.
I got the bushes well and truly stuck, I even used ratchet straps to pull them out from between the cab and trailer. Luckily the load was very light and the factory used a couple of JCB type diggers to lift and drag my trailer around the corner>
Regarding bikes up a col. Our bikes have been up many cols. Easy peasy:grin2:
On the back of the M/H:laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There are a fair few big and expensive vans on here. I suspect its a good one to come to as you can see there is tons of space even in July.

We have not seen another Brit van anywhere on the Mosel so far. All Dutch and German.

Weather is rotten for July.:frown2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Arse, you know I'd never get it past Liz.


Perhaps if you promised a hot tub built into the roof for those romantic starlit nights?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Perhaps if you promised a hot tub built into the roof for those romantic starlit nights?


Now you're talking, we're going to miss the Heki 2 over the bed, we'd quite often watch the stars, even saw the ESS a couple of times, checked the app to be sure, parkign in forests was good too seeing the branches swaying in the breeze.

Me thinks we need to get away in the damned thing, Driffield steam fair is very close, we both like going there.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Reminds me when I was on the car transporters. Asked for directions and was was given a quick route. No need to worry about height. Buses go down their all the time. I went 2 miles down a twisty country road and cane to a bridge. 13 foot 10 inches high. The guy did not mention ir was single decker buses. I had to reverse all 2 miles round twisty lanes. 4 hours later I eventually got out. But I did make the local news on TV and in the newspaper. And the local kids got a day off school as the SINGLE decker bus could not get past.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

barryd said:


> There are a fair few big and expensive vans on here. I suspect its a good one to come to as you can see there is tons of space even in July.
> 
> *We have not seen another Brit van anywhere on the Mosel so far.* All Dutch and German.
> 
> Weather is rotten for July.:frown2:


We all knew where you were going. >


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Me thinks we need to get away in the damned thing, Driffield steam fair is very close, we both like going there.


I've just sent off the booking form. You do know that you HAVE to pre-book this year don't you Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

chilly said:


> I've just sent off the booking form. You do know that you HAVE to pre-book this year don't you Kev?


Been trying to ring the peeps in charge, left email messages, and answerphone messages, tried numerous times to get hold of them, even rang the old number in case there was a problem, they don't seem to want us back :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not surprised with that attitude.>>

cabby


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Been trying to ring the arse in charge, left email messages, and answerphone messages, tried numerous times to get hold of them, even rang the old number in case there was a problem, they don't seem to want us back :crying::crying::crying:


just send this in...

http://www.driffieldshow.co.uk/images/2015/2015 STEAM RALLY CARAVAN APPLICATION.pdf

Sorry for thread hijack


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Not surprised with that attitude.>>
> 
> cabby


I just rang again and they actually answered, the expected me to send a cheque, (a wot :roll by post after filling out the form, then wait for them to send me a the pass, all this in the next 3 days, all by Royal Snail.

Anyway I asked for the bank details, which they reluctantly gave me, so it's all paid and booked now, just waiting for the passes to arrive.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

3 days? 
It's not this coming weekend. It's the 8th/9th


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

chilly said:


> 3 days?
> It's not this coming weekend. It's the 8th/9th


Just testing > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone else going to Driffield?


----------

